# In the Newspaper



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

They came out yesterday and it's up today. It's pretty cool, my first time ever getting a write up in the paper!

http://www.triblocal.com/Orland_Hills/List_View/view.html?type=stories&action=detail&sub_id=6803


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats! That's wonderful! It's nice to see home haunters getting appreciated 

On a final note...buy more candy!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Way to go!!


> Yazumbek said this year his haunted house opened Oct. 19 and on an average night there will be 200 visitors


 Cassie's right.. you better go buy more candy! You'll deff. need it!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That's awesome.


----------

